# My Scout has Arrived!



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

well, i just opened the box..............so much gear came with it!!!

i will post some pics this aft!!!!

IM LIKE A KID IN A CANDY SHOPPE!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have fun !


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The Scout is an awesome frame. It's one of the first ones I grab when I go camping or am travelling and want to bring a sling.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Far and away my favorite frame

Genius design and well-deserved fame

Tear-up a can or dispatch small game

Do it all. Shoot it all. Scout is the name-


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

well said


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Whoop!


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

I love my Scout. Very versatile!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You will fall in love with the scout. So get ready!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent choice


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

you cant beat it . always one to have in every collection .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Woooo! let the fun begin!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Congrats...you will have fun, for sure... I absolutely love my two Scouts....when I feel like I'm starting to get a little sloppy, I just grab one of them and i get my consistency back within a few shots....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## SodyourAA (Jul 11, 2017)

Just bought one myself  Next month until I get to stroke it though because I'm in Scotland :-(


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You didn't get it from the UK supplier of SS?

http://www.proshotcatapults.com/Catapults-Slingshots/SimpleShot-Series

In fact I just checked the prices. PSUK have just upped all their SS product prices so now they're now actually MORE expensive than buying directly from SS (including shipping) at $59 vs $52 for the Scout. Not that they were that much cheaper before TBH... Though the delivery time difference would have made a difference.


----------

